# osage staves



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2017)

Some remember a few months back I scored on a load of staves. I have come to realize I am not gonna build anymore bows self or glass backed. Here is what I am going to propose if Jake and the mods don't have a problem with it. 

I know there are some mighty fine selfbow builder's here I would gladly give my whole pile of osage and hickory staves to someone who in turn would build me a couple of osage selfbows. 

John


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 1, 2017)

That is a generous offer John.
We could sure use them at SGTP. We could get you a few really nice bows made.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2017)

Dan S. Has contacted me about the Osage I will keep everyone in the loop.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks guy's Dan is coming tomorrow morning to pick everything up!


----------

